# Cleaning out my linen closet today. Flat sheets are multiplying.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone use a flat sheet for the bottom sheet? When I was growing up that's all we had and didn't think twice about it. In nursing school and years after we used two flat sheets and a draw sheet. Today being so hot and humid and the AC going strong I decided to clean out my linen closet. I had no idea I had accumulated so many flat sheets. I looked online and found one single fitted sheet costs just about as much as a set including pillow cases. I guess I'll give them to Good Will.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2017)

We don't have that many sheets, but I wouldn't hesitate to use a flat sheet as a bottom sheet.  When I was a kid and used to help my mother on weekends with changing bedding and laundry, I never even knew fitted sheets existed.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 17, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Does anyone use a flat sheet for the bottom sheet? When I was growing up that's all we had and didn't think twice about it. In nursing school and years after we used two flat sheets and a draw sheet. Today being so hot and humid and the AC going strong I decided to clean out my linen closet. I had no idea I had accumulated so many flat sheets. I looked online and found one single fitted sheet costs just about as much as a set including pillow cases. I guess I'll give them to Good Will.



No fitted sheets in my house growing up either. Until high school maybe? Sure would have made my mom`s life easier-she ironed everything. Sheets,pajamas,bras.....

BUT,my real question is,WHERE did you find a site for single sheets??? I have been looking and looking. Use to be so common but now that hardly anybody uses a top sheet anymore,all they sell is sets.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2017)

See this is a topic that most men including me have never heard in their lifetime or have the remotest clue what you are talking about.

I do know what a fitted sheet is because I struggled helping to install them. Fitted sheets don't fit so hot.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2017)

I keep all old flat sheets to use for drop cloths when I paint something (like walls and ceilings).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> No fitted sheets in my house growing up either. Until high school maybe? Sure would have made my mom`s life easier-she ironed everything. Sheets,pajamas,bras.....
> 
> BUT,my real question is,WHERE did you find a site for single sheets??? I have been looking and looking. Use to be so common but now that hardly anybody uses a top sheet anymore,all they sell is sets.


 Mrs. Robinson, I found a queen fitted bottom sheet on Amazon. I don't know it they have other sizes.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 17, 2017)

Flat sheets saved washing. Every week when the beds were stripped, the bottom sheet went to the laundry and the top sheet went to the bottom. That way, except during the height of Summer, sheets lasted two weeks between washes.

Mum didn't iron the sheets but the pillow slips were starched, damped down and ironed every wash. She also had embroidered pillow shams that decorated the pillows. These were carefully folded when the bed was turned down.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Flat sheets saved washing. Every week when the beds were stripped, the bottom sheet went to the laundry and the top sheet went to the bottom. That way, except during the height of Summer, sheets lasted two weeks between washes.
> 
> Mum didn't iron the sheets but the pillow slips were starched, damped down and ironed every wash. She also had embroidered pillow shams that decorated the pillows. These were carefully folded when the bed was turned down.                                                                                                       So pretty. I do remember pillow cases embroidered like that.In fact some were given as Christmas gifts back then. I Don't remember the switching of the sheets, but it's a great idea. Most likely my Mom did that also.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a full fitted sheet on Amazon.  You might also check The Company Store online where I found different sizes fitted sheets.  I won a $300.00 gift card from The Talk recently.  Otherwise I would not buy from them as they are expensive.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2017)

I heard a commercial, I think it was Rush Limbaugh, selling a set of sheets that normally sell for $2,000, for a couple of hundred. What the hell...do they make the bed my themselves?

We have fitted sheets and I help the wife make the bed. She has one set with bright colored flowers. I call them my funeral sheets.


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Flat sheets saved washing. Every week when the beds were stripped, the bottom sheet went to the laundry and the top sheet went to the bottom. That way, except during the height of Summer, sheets lasted two weeks between washes.
> 
> Mum didn't iron the sheets but the pillow slips were starched, damped down and ironed every wash. She also had embroidered pillow shams that decorated the pillows. These were carefully folded when the bed was turned down.



The embroidered pillow cases were a common wedding gift back in the day.  I got a few sets from the old ladies at church when I got married.  Quite lovely they were, too!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 18, 2017)

If we used flat sheets as bottom sheets, they'd be toast in about 5 minutes with all our tossing and turning.


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2017)

We had nothing but flat sheets when I was growing up, mostly white ones.  When a flat sheet would get thin in the middle, my mother would cut it down the middle and sew the outside edges together, thus making another "new" sheet.  My mom could squeeze a nickel until the buffalo's nose bled.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 19, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mrs. Robinson, I found a queen fitted bottom sheet on Amazon. I don't know it they have other sizes.



Thanks! queen is what I need-I will check Amazon.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

When we lived in north Jersey, a coworker gave me a little sailboat.  The sail was made from a bed sheet.  We had fun sailing it around the lake.


----------

